# water bottle with dust cap



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

any tips for decent water bottle with dust cap? my only place to mount cage is under bottom tube where it gets nasty all the time.


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

Avex Pecos AutoSpout Single Wall Water Bottle. Got mine from Heart rate monitors usa. Could'nt find it at any bike retailer. Has a great flip up squeeze spout so no bitting and pulling. Has worked great for a few months now. My only mount is under downtube also, sucks.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

I use a Camelback bottle with the rotating lock. I simply found a plastic scoop like comes with a powdered sports drink that had just the right diameter that fit tight on the mouthpiece...viola, works like a charm. I cut the handle off but you attach a string tether so you don't lose it.


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

I use the Camelback bottles too and you can buy dust caps for them. I am too lazy to look up the link for them but you can find them on Amazon etc. They work great - they are a little pricey I think at like $6-8 when you have already spent like $12 for the bottle but oh well. They are worth it IMO. I am short so my bike is little and my bottle cage is on the bottom of the tube also so yeah it gets super nasty pretty much right out of the gate.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I use a Nashiki bottle from D_c_'s. it has a great dirt cover.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I use a Nashiki bottle from D_c_'s. it has a great dirt cover.


Is this what you were referring to?


----------

